# The Best oil catch can setup?



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey guys im about to fabricate myself a one off oil catch tank for my car. Got a waterjet cutting machine available and a man who can draw it all up for me, so making the parts shuldnt be a problem.
But need help with the design and how it all should look in the engine bay...any help and ideas are much appreciated 

Added a photo off my engine bay =)


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm interested in this too.
I have a basic , non baffled one at the moment that has feeds from both of the cam covers, and has a breather pipe that goes under the car to avoid fuely smells.
I have been told by a few people in the know, that the size of the tank should be have the size of the litres of the engine.

But when driving it hard (like track days) the engine breathes hard, and covers the underside of the car in oil.
I know that baffles would help, but I would like a good design that will separate the water/fuel from the oil, and returns the oil to the sump.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I dont see how you will find an Air/Oil separator that will send ONLY oil back to the sump, if you are using a closed system it will always send some moisture back to the sump...could be wrong

You are trying to limit the amount of atomized oil/fuel/water getting to your nice clean air more than anything else, i wouldnt worry about the stuff flowing back, it would more than likely be hot enough not to matter. Or just stick to a collection based system, you are getting oil because there is no baffling, for the atomized stuff to condense against/tumble against and separate, as im sure you know


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hopland said:


> Hey guys im about to fabricate myself a one off oil catch tank for my car. Got a waterjet cutting machine available and a man who can draw it all up for me, so making the parts shuldnt be a problem.
> But need help with the design and how it all should look in the engine bay...any help and ideas are much appreciated
> 
> Added a photo off my engine bay =)


I like the Nismo one for looks, i dont know how well it works, but i love that its simple and does the job.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Check these guys out if you want a well made pre-fab one and are happy to run lines:

Saikou Michi

He will make custom inlet sizes too if i remember right.


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

How about the breathing system like on the GTiR?

It's simple from what it looks like.. is it good enough? 

Because i'll be interested to know whats the best system aswell.

The GTiR is only a suggestion that was made by Nissan as stock.

Regards


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm using one from rips with a sump return and vent to air. 
During the mapping I could how much moisture it released and not a single drop of oil even touched the inside of the filter.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

My breathing system incorperates a rips catch tank fed from rocker covers with twin lines to sump and also a head drain to sump


----------



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the tip rain 




Brains said:


> I'm using one from rips with a sump return and vent to air.
> During the mapping I could how much moisture it released and not a single drop of oil even touched the inside of the filter.



Jepp im thinking the same and venting it to air but i dont want sump return,maybe it was because your tank isnt hooked up to the one way valve thats on the breater system from factory? I think the tank should be connected to the one way vacum valve to work properly,thinking welding a an coupler on this so i get it neat looking,and connect it to the tank to get vacum inside of it 

the vacum helps drawing fumes out of the head covers if im not mistaken??


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Hopland said:


> Thanks for the tip rain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want the fumes in my intake. 
Although the vacuum does help the ventilation but it also degrades the fuel mixture.


----------



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Rain said:


> I like the Nismo one for looks, i dont know how well it works, but i love that its simple and does the job.


I ilke it too but im want the windsheld wiper plastic tank gone to tidy up the engine bay,but im in no dubt the nismo system is maybe the only system that actually works 

Maybe buy the nismo system and fabricate a tank for windsheld wiper fluid instead


----------



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Brains said:


> I don't want the fumes in my intake.
> Although the vacuum does help the ventilation but it also degrades the fuel mixture.


Okay 
But is it enough pressure in the headcovers to send anything at all to the catch tank without vacum if you have good and healthy pistonrings and cylinders?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hopland said:


> I ilke it too but im want the windsheld wiper plastic tank gone to tidy up the engine bay,but im in no dubt the nismo system is maybe the only system that actually works
> 
> Maybe buy the nismo system and fabricate a tank for windsheld wiper fluid instead


Haha, maybe, its really my favorite design. There is no real BEST way, just different ways, each way has its + and -, personally i like a fully recirculating system that separates the vapors correctly. The amount of fumes that may enter the intake air in such a system i think is pretty small and would have marginal effect on 90% of the cars ive seen who use vent to atmosphere kits.

Unless you are constantly at track running some insane high power with loose-ish tolerances for high boost, i dont see the point other than for simplicity. Thats just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Hopland said:


> Okay
> But is it enough pressure in the headcovers to send anything at all to the catch tank without vacum if you have good and healthy pistonrings and cylinders?


My pistons didn't have any signs of blow-by when I changed crank etc and it does send oil/oil vapor to the tank. 
But the oil falls down back to the sump and only moisture is sent out of the ventilation filter. 
So it works perfectly as an oil separator as it should.


----------

